# Remote battery test?



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I seem to recall that there is some trick you can do with the remote to test the batteries in it - some sequence of button pushes or something. But for the life of me I can't remember what you push and couldn't seem to find out here by searching.
Anyone remember?

Thanks!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

if it gets low it pops up on the screen.. don't know any way to foce a test.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

houskamp said:


> if it gets low it pops up on the screen.. don't know any way to foce a test.


+1

Usually it is very low when it pops up on the screen as well.


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

houskamp said:


> if it gets low it pops up on the screen.. don't know any way to foce a test.


Does the h-20 have a battery low screen?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

jilardi2 said:


> Does the h-20 have a battery low screen?


Yes. You'll also start getting extra LED blinks on the remote when the batteries are really low and its own low battery warning kicks in.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hold any button. The faster the blinks the stronger the battery. Fresh batteries will blink so fast, it will look like the light is completely on.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

built in self test. press a button....nothing EVER happens....change batteries


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

David MacLeod said:


> built in self test. press a button....nothing EVER happens....change batteries


Heh heh now lets not turn this into an argument about how slow the HR receivers are...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've found my other devices (TVs, Audio Receiver, mostly Sony) start not responding or require more direct pointing before the DVR shows the low battery or multiple blinks from the remote.

A good pair of batteries last longer than I remember when I change them.


----------

